# Metamorphosis: The Complete Journey



## Morrus (Jul 16, 2008)

Now available!


----------



## Wolfspider (Jul 16, 2008)

Is the third book going to be released in a deluxe format like the other two were?

I would love to have access to the monster stats and such but don't want to have to buy the whole three volume set.

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Jul 16, 2008)

Wolfspider said:


> Is the third book going to be released in a deluxe format like the other two were?
> 
> I would love to have access to the monster stats and such but don't want to have to buy the whole three volume set.




No, but the monsters stats are on the EN WIki for free.


----------

